# what is the name of this plant?



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

hey, guys,

I am wondering the name of this plant, can someone tell me?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably wrong but my guess is... anacharis?

Although the leaves are a bit more far apart...


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Green leafy plant in a bucket? 

Sorry, it's pretty hard to say without having a good look at the shape of the plant when planted along with stem/leaf structure. If i was to take a wild guess i would say rotala sp. "green."


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you could take a piece out and put it on paper towel and take a pic might be better its hard to tell from your pic. It does look like rotala though


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like guppy grass (najas grass) to me...does it float mid water and stay in a loose clump?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ouuu i love trivia.. rotala nanj sounds right. but really hard to tell, theres also a red stem which I thought was l arcuata.. You need a top view of the stem in water


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks like najas to me too. It's a kind of weedy thing, but grows like crazy, sucking up nitrates, etc. Great for fry, both for cover and to provide a lot of surface with tasty micro-critters.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

*I thank you all for the responses, appreciate it! guys.*

It is great to have you guys`responses. And I feel Bae 's right -- it is Najas .

thanks a lot! guys ,

cheers


----------

